# Mob of thugs attack man at gas station, are you prepared for something like this?



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Another mob attack by young thugs here in the United States. Often these stories are buried in but this one was on a CBS affiliate. Are you prepared to defend yourself in these situations?

Video: Mob of high school students attacks man at a Memphis, Tennessee gas station - CBS News


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

No, I doubt that I could draw my firearm in a case like that. I can only hope that my wife or another armed bystander would do something to stop the assault.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Outnumbered 20 to 1? I think I probably would draw. If I got attacked by a disparity of force that extreme, I think I would be justified in showing my weapon. I won't allow myself to be crippled or killed by a bunch of 'kids' having 'fun'.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

unreal....


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

Always the African Americans. Always.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

scramble4a5 said:


> Always the African Americans. Always.


I highly doubt any of them were born in Africa.

I find it disgustingly politically correct that the headline describes them as "a Mob of High School Students". A "Mob of Criminals" or a "Mob of Thugs" is more accurate. It appears that no one was arrested so to call them "students" is making an assumption and a lame attempt at trivializing the act.

Ohh, but Slip, they are just ""students"" it can't be that bad...BS, they are criminals and could have killed the man that they attacked.

Why do these writers continue to use passive descriptions like Youths or High School Students to downplay criminal acts by people? FUBAR


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Just shows how the lack of morals makes a difference. Sad. I would have probably fired until empty or over whelmed.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I keep a high situational awareness. Very many people don't.
My preferred carry is a Charter Arms Bulldog 44 Special in my dominant hand side front pocket. It has a bobbed hammer for a snag free draw.
Since it only has 5 rounds I also carry a fixed blade hunting knife on my weak side, the sheaths on my most carried ones have no restraining strap to slow the draw.
Situational awareness is paramount. If there is a group of people in a parking lot goofing around and they start to come your way, you better be ready, no matter what color they are.
I have actually given the pumping gas scenario some thought and plan to buy a Bic lighter to hold in my hand while pumping my gas. Squirt a pint on an attacker and light him up.


----------



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

funny thing is you wont see this on cnn or msnbc but had he used a gun they would have been all over calling him a racist and there would have been marches and protests for his arrest for defending himself


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I highly doubt any of them were born in Africa.
> 
> I find it disgustingly politically correct that the headline describes them as "a Mob of High School Students". A "Mob of Criminals" or a "Mob of Thugs" is more accurate. It appears that no one was arrested so to call them "students" is making an assumption and a lame attempt at trivializing the act.
> 
> ...


I've only known one "African American" in my life. He was a guy I was in the military with. White guy who's parents brought him here from South Africa. I've never understood the term African American. Is a black guy born in England an English African? If that's the case are they two separate races? I makes me laugh/pisses me off to hear the news media say "Whites and African Americans yada yada yada..."


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Are you prepared to defend yourself in these situations?


That's a tough one Slippy. Being sucker punched then pounced on by a mob that big my only thoughts would be to go down swinging. It happened so fast that's all you can do until you get some space opened up.

I'd bet that if you could shoot one the rest would scatter. Thing is that with that many folks after you, your own gun might be turned against you.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I had a situation similar to that one -I was pumping gas when they started to approach mumbling at me I just popped a cig in my mouth pointed the gas pump handle at the first one and said anyone got a light? no problem I do! and presented my bic lighter for all to see they left , I finished and left. Was I scared sure I was.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yes...as we come from of long line of Boy Scouts..we are prepared. Shoot a few legs and escape when the meat wagons start showing up. That should work.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Arrest every one of the bastards and to hell with the juvinil system. They aren't afraid of that. Then arrest the parents and convict them of contributing and promoting. Then for good measure cut of all thier Government checks and all entitlements. That was no mob. It was assult and battery the very least. So damn infuriating! I would have drawn. If they still came I would have dropped one...Next one would kill. I am not going down to a bunch of cowards.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> That's a tough one Slippy. Being sucker punched then pounced on by a mob that big my only thoughts would be to go down swinging. It happened so fast that's all you can do until you get some space opened up.
> 
> I'd bet that if you could shoot one the rest would scatter. Thing is that with that many folks after you, your own gun might be turned against you.


My thoughts as well. Put one down and like the cowards they are the rest will scatter.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

This happened 10 miles away from me. Second of these incidents in a year. Local news ran an article about what you can legally do to defend yourself in these situations. #1 recommendation? Escape and lock your doors. Seriously. It was also strongly recommended that if you were legally carrying that you not pull your weapon. You would be firing into a crowd of teenagers, and would be destroyed in the court of public opinion. I can assure you that I will take that under serious advisement.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

scramble4a5 said:


> Always the African Americans. Always.


Just so you know this was my attempt at politically correct sarcasm.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

A good reason for the 10mm. Line them up and get a couple per shot.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Would highly recommend all the gun toters get the special insurance for folks who might need a real good lawyer once in a lifetime or whatever. We dont get out much but we are covered at least enough to get out of jail hopefully. Wished I could think of some names of the good ones who peddle the inurance. Seems to have heard some glowing reports on one or two. I rejoined CLEAT on the retiree plan. Hope the dumb cops notice the sticker on the car when they pull me over for speeding next time. Did yall now a Lexus can run to 160 mph? Thats what it says on the speedometer anyway. May be fixing to wake up a few Rooks around here.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

keith9365 said:


> I've only known one "African American" in my life. He was a guy I was in the military with. White guy who's parents brought him here from South Africa. I've never understood the term African American. Is a black guy born in England an English African? If that's the case are they two separate races? I makes me laugh/pisses me off to hear the news media say "Whites and African Americans yada yada yada..."


My Mom's Doc is African-American and is very pale


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Finding myself in that situation, i would have drawn my sig 228 and started with the greatest threat first, going till the mag was empty or i was overrun.
It is going to cost to take me out.
There is no reason those afroanimals had to pile on one guy. The herd mentality is really prevalent with them..
I am glad I live in a rural area.
I hate having to go into the big city where I grew up, It has turned into a "minority" sewer pit, 
When I am driving home from there, I always think, I do not have enough ammo.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> My Mom's Doc is African-American and is very pale


Wow..thought I was the only person to have an African American affirmative action doctor. He is very cool and always passes out Viagra Samples to the old guys. I love him. You could make a white mark on him with a piece of charcoal. To borrow a phrase from some of the elder kin. He is a bit of a puss cake to freeze off skin cancers. I think he must be getting a cut from the dermatologist. That really make me mad. Us Redheaded Scrots/Irish do not play well the Sun. lol


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Reason 34534 to NOT live in a city.

I'm sorry, y'all who live in the city can have the damned places. 20-1? Poor guy never had a chance.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Just a bunch of cowardly kids who had numbers. I know I would be the one going to jail if it had been me and I had drawn my weapon. But, the video spoeaks for itself. They ganged up on the guy who was defensless and I if I was on the jury I would have no billed if he shot one of them. Then again they wouldn't have have chosen me for the jury in the first place. In a perfect world they would all be in jail right now and thier parents would be figuring out where to live and how to get food without Government assistance.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

After something like this happens then the African Americans and bleeding heart liberals look at whites in shock and horror and wonder why they think the way they do and why there is so much racism in the world. Now, don't misunderstand me. I am generally not into the race issue. If your playing by the rules and not taking advantage of every race trick and government subsidy out there, then I don't give a damn what color you are. Once you do shit like this your done in my book.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Having rolled up on a disturbance very similar to this - where there already was another officer - the only thing that cleared the thugs and thuggettes out was my racking my 12 ga pump with the PA mike open.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Like RPD mentions, Situational Awareness is key in something like this. Often these types of mobs are fueled by social media (faceturd and tweet crap). Be aware of your surroundings and what is happening.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Like RPD mentions, Situational Awareness is key in something like this. Often these types of mobs are fueled by social media (faceturd and tweet crap). Be aware of your surroundings and what is happening.


Exactly. Keep your head on a swivel. Constantly scan everyone and everything.
DON'T BE LOOKING AT YOUR DANG CELL PHONE!!
Remember the saying: Be courteous, be professional, but have a plan to kill everyone you meet.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

So many disadvantages on so many levels both in the moment and more so afterward if the victim is able to draw and fire. Disgusting and hateful animal behavior.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I cannot tell you the number of times someone has shown me a "better carry" piece than my imported, all steel, boat anchor 1911 commander size pistola that holds 9 to start with. Very few people ever have any idea that I have it

To the post office or bank down the street, . . . one extra mag of 8 rounds goes with me, . . . anyplace else it is 2 mags.

In that gas station, . . . I would have had all 25, . . . and I would like to think I had enough situational awareness to see it coming. If not, . . . I guess the fight would have been on.

I didn't put 17 years of my life in uniform for this country to be stomped to death by a bunch of retrograde animals, . . . and if I wind up with a prison ministry as a result, . . . so be it, . . . Paul did pretty good in prison.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

this has been hashed thru .... here's a new angle for discussion ..... you are across the street and see the whole thing erupt - same white family is trapped inside the family truckster .... same black mob is breaking inside & soon to begin the rumpling .... you are well armed - handgun/shotgun/assault weapon .... decision time


----------



## jnichols2 (Mar 24, 2013)

There are dark clouds on the horizon.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> this has been hashed thru .... here's a new angle for discussion ..... you are across the street and see the whole thing erupt - same white family is trapped inside the family truckster .... same black mob is breaking inside & soon to begin the rumpling .... you are well armed - handgun/shotgun/assault weapon .... decision time


First off IlliniWarrior my good friend, at this point, all of my weapons are DEFENSE weapons not assault weapons...but I digress.

What I would_* like*_ to do is follow the leader/leaders to their drug lair, capture them and and let my boys Vitto, Scotty2Card and Sal the Butcher go a little medieval on they sorry bitch asses.

But what I probably do is stay in my vehicle, call the cops, take some pics of vehicle plates/individuals involved and have my weapons at the ready should the melee spill over to my direction.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have not had to commit an act of violence in almost 45 years.
I would like to die of old age without anything else on my conscience.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

From the article:
"He also says that he considered using his gun to protect his family."

This man was either overwhelmed too quickly, or showed tremendous restraint.
In such a situation, I would not risk "seriously bodily injury" at the hands of an unruly mob.
If able, I would draw. The immediate response from the mob would determine if Mr. Booger Hook engages Mr. Bang Switch.
I also carry a kerambit on my weak side. This would put a few in the hospital, no doubt.


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

Well Slippy dog, I am at a point in my life where I don't think I could handle all those thugs at once. That's why I carry a firearm and spare mags. I am not the sharpest knife in the drawer, so if they are stupid enough to want to take my life by beating me to death. I am smart enough to know that's not how I want to go out of this world. That one female was carrying a baby if my eyes weren't deceiving me. So the cycle will not change. I hope and pray that I never have to defend my life by taking another. This world has gone completely bonkers with the riots and entitlement of I was wronged at some point.
All I want is to be left alone, if this mob would have done that think what a world we would have. The older I get the more I am like Clint Eastwood in Gran Torino, GET OFF MY LAWN!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Glad I have a four wheel drive Grand Cherokee.
Would be able to drive OVER the turds should they try to block the egress.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Seems like a good argument for something high capacity for carry.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

turbo6 said:


> seems like a good argument for something high capacity for carry.


When I go to an area similar to that in the big city, I carry my Sig 228 which has 13+1 and 2, 20 round mags.
I also carry a backup that can range from a Glock 17, 23 or a Smith 3913 with spare mags, 
i tailor what I carry specifically to the exact area, time of day, weather and time of year.
I don't like going there at all, but medical office is located right in the center of trashville.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

This is precisely why we moved away from Memphis in the late 80's. We took our money and our jobs, we took our beautiful lawns we took everything we could and fled the city. I haven't looked back once. I would like to think I would see this coming and lock myself in the car and drive off.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Let's see. I've got 11 in my clip. If I shoot two or three of the "leaders" of the gang, the rest will probably scatter like cockroaches.

If not, I've got 8 more ways of convincing the gang to run for their lives.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Just an observation ... but why does it seem there is always the assumption that only the "good guy" is armed in these scenarios? What's to stop the hoard from escalating to guns once one is presented by the "good guy?"


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

hemi45 said:


> just an observation ... But why does it seem there is always the assumption that only the "good guy" is armed in these scenarios? What's to stop the hoard from escalating to guns once one is presented by the "good guy?"


What the hell is there to escalate in this scenario???
Are you saying you should not draw a gun against 20 afroturds because you might get shot to death? 
I would rather be shot to death than beaten to death.
If one of them or more had a gun that would even more than justify using a firearm.
There is no way you are going to get out of this unscathed, all you can do is raise their costs in the melee.
Kind of like the alamo you know you are going down.
Their problem would be with so many afroturds around they may hit their own.
I will take my chances with my skill, magazine capacity and the Lord's help.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Very interesting topic..thanks. After listening to all these good strategies to combat the fairly new menace. I have formulated a plan which is really an oldie from back in the real early 70's and was effectively utilized on hippies occasionally when folks was crusing past the UT campus in 
Austin.and happen to see a few walking down the side walk acting sorta *****. You just shoots at their feet and make them dance. Worked for Hoppalong Cassidy Gene Autry etc. If it spawls the convcrete it could hurt the toes or something..but it makes them get the feet moving is the point. If one of them modern gang banger shows a weapon...I would got center of mass. Real fortuate the hippies was normally unarmed. Praise the Lord. Now I would try to convince a rookie cop..I was just a bad shot. Buck fever? blah blah blah.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Actually no..In a nasty old deal llike that..I would tell a rookie cop..I want my lawyer. All the juicy details can come out later. Just STFU...lol.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Hemi45 said:


> Just an observation ... but why does it seem there is always the assumption that only the "good guy" is armed in these scenarios? What's to stop the hoard from escalating to guns once one is presented by the "good guy?"


In a situation like this, my field of targets is ripe. Their's would be drastically limited in such a mob. Of course, that would only matter if they cared about what they hit. Though, that too would better my odds.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Savages. Plain and simple.

To me it looks like the guy wouldn't have even had time to draw a weapon. In that case I would wrap up the first guy and go to the ground using him for cover. While on the ground I would go for soft targets like the eyes. At the very least when it was all said and done the guy at the hospital getting his eyes dealt with would be the one the cops could arrest.

I was jumped by about 15 guys (or should I say cowards) outside of a party in my early 20's. I took a pretty good beating. 2 surgerys on my face and 3 broken ribs so I tend to watch out for stuff like this more so than the average Joe. I'd probably be dead except for one guy that saw what was happening who jumped in and started pulling guys off of me. We stood back to back and fended off the group until they ran because of the sirens. As for someones post about what you would do if you were across the street and saw this happen I would have to go help. Someone did it for me and I feel it would be my obligation to do it for someone else.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

It'll be interesting to see exactly what the police will do in this situation. It's evident that they have excellent video of the thugs, I could see most of their faces easily where the video ended. There were also lots of Cell-Phone cameras recording from what I saw. It should be easy-peasy police work to Identify and prosecute the thugs responsible, however they were people of color, and we all know "Black Lives Matter"!
So, it wouldn't surprise me if the thugs were awarded a civics medal for attacking an innocent person. What a country these United States is changing into!


----------

